# NorthQ Black Magic 850W vs. Antec TruePower New 650W.



## meticadpa

Hello.

Now, before you post, know this: I'm not a noob when it comes to power supplies. I know the pros and cons of each choice, I'm just curious as to what you would do in the same situation as I'm in.

The two power supplies I'm looking at currently, are the NorthQ Black Magic 850W or the Antec TruePower New 650W.

*Pros of the NorthQ: *Price; it's cheaper than the Antec power supply. Max capable output, obviously it's an 850W unit, vs. the 650W from Antec, so would have a higher capability to power more hardware. Modularity; the NorthQ has a much better modular cabling system, as all the cables are modular, except the 8 pin and 24 pin cables. Aesthetics; it's a matte black power supply, and all the modular cables are flat and black, removing the need to murdermod sleeve them (it's for a case mod competition this year ). 

*Cons of the NorthQ:* Cheap capacitors; JonnyGuru was unable to find information of this power supply's capacitors, so are of unknown quality. Acoustics; the power supply's fan is apparently the loudest 135mm fan JonnyGuru has ever heard. Above average voltage ripple on the 5VSB rail, not that it matters hugely. 

Read the JonnyGuru review here.

*Pros of the Antec:* Reliability; it's based on a SeaSonic build similar to the S12D, so is of some of the highest quality available in power supplies. It's more efficient than the NorthQ, and therefore more quiet. Warranty; the Antec has a  5 year warranty on power supplies. Excellent all-round performance, better than the NorthQ.

*Cons of the Antec:* Price; it's 20% more expensive than the NorthQ, and has a much lower combined maximum output. Modularity; the amount of modular cabling on the power supply is pitiful; it has way too many hardwired cables. Aesthetics; the power supply's casing is grey - not the black that I like, and the cables on the power supply aren't terribly well sleeved, and I'd have to spend more money sleeving them for the case mod competition this year.

Read the JonnyGuru review here. (It's of the 750W unit, but they're the same platform, so should perform very similarly.)

So, with all that in mind, which would you go for? I'm leaning towards the NorthQ currently, even though it's going to be overkill for my rig (and planned upgrades, which are going to be a HD5850, then another for CrossFire eventually, as well as an SSD and a few new hard drives, before my eventual move to Nehalem).

So basically, it's performance and quality vs. value and practicality...

What do you think? 

Please don't recommend a Corsair power supply... there's none in the same rough price bracket as these two with the same features/performance.

Similarly, don't try and preach that multi-rail power supplies are awful or anything... dispelled that rumour in another thread.

Sorry for the huge OP, I just didn't want to get hit with information that's already aware to me. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## funkysnair

well a few factors of the northq put me off straight away, loudness of fan and unbranded capacitors-does the company have any reputation for there psu lasting at all?

i would go for poor asthetics rather than a psu that looks good and low end componants, also you get 5yr warranty with antec


----------



## bomberboysk

Definately would suggest the antec, for one just because the "Northq" is rated at 850W doesnt mean it will be able to output 850W anywhere near continuously, and i have never really heard too much about northQ as a company so that also puts me off on that front. Of those two i would suggest the antec, mainly because i dont want to see those capacitors in that unit, and the 5v rail ripple is too high imo for me to even consider running it long term in a system.

As for corsair units,overclockers uk has the 650W on sale, but it isnt modular...
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-008-CS&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=1084


----------



## Bodaggit23

bomberboysk said:


> the 5v rail ripple is too high imo for me to even consider running it long term in a system.



Could you elaborate on that briefly? I read about a "ripple" in another thread, but I don't know what that means, or how it could affect the build.


----------



## meticadpa

Thanks for the opinions.


I said no to Corsair! 

The TX650 is based on a older SeaSonic SS-650HT design... it's not really attractive to me at all, and the Antec outperforms it pretty decently, for not much more money. (Actually works out at about the same, if you include the shipping charges from OCUK, since I get shipping from Scan for free.)


Bodaggit23 said:


> Could you elaborate on that briefly? I read about a "ripple" in another thread, but I don't know what that means, or how it could affect the build.



Basically, voltage ripple is the voltage left over from the conversion from AC-->DC.

Now, too much of this can harm components in a  rig, which is why there is a standard, called ATX Spec, to which a power supply must meet. 

For example, the ATX Spec for the 12V rail is 120mV, anything above that could cause serious damage to hardware.


----------



## Okedokey

The Antec is a great PSU, although i prefer Corsair 

But you already knew this, making me question the point of this thread actually.

peace 

lol man, that NorthQ is a piece of crap isn't it??? lol


----------



## StrangleHold

Why are you comparing the two? One thats unknown to most people. Does ok in reviews. But seems to use cheap and quality parts together. Seems to hide how many true watts are on the 12V rail. Do (you) know how many it has?

The Antec for a rated 650W power supply puts out 54 amps. on the 12V. Not bad.

If you though you needed a 850W supply why are you considering the Antec to start with! But who knows the NorthQ might not have but 650W on the 12V rail anyway.

If you want a quality supply get a Antec/Corsair/PC P&C/Silverstone and a few others. If you like the idea of getting a 850w unknown for cheap based on a few reviews, go for it.


----------



## Okedokey

+1 to stranglehold as usual


----------



## meticadpa

Well, no. The NorthQ isn't "crap" it's of undeterminable quality, so it'd be unfair to make a judgement. The JonnyGuru review was positive, the only gripes he had where its questionable capacitors and slightly excessive 5VSB rail ripple, like I said.





bigfellla said:


> The Antec is a great PSU, although i prefer Corsair
> 
> But you already knew this, making me question the point of this thread actually.
> 
> peace
> 
> lol man, that NorthQ is a piece of crap isn't it??? lol



The Antec TruePower News are actually far superior to the Corsair TX line, but fall slightly short of the HX line in terms of performance and functionality. However, they're cheaper - or the same price - as the TX line usually, making them the far better choice.

Most of Corsair's units are based on older designs... the TX750 is based on an old(er) CWT PSH design now, that's starting to show its age. The HX620, HX650 and TX650 are all based on a SeaSonic SS-650HT design, that, likewise is starting to show its age. They're still good power supplies, but people who generally know little about power supplies take the common - yet false - belief that Corsair power supplies are always the best. The HX750 and HX850, along with the TX950 are all based on newer CWT designs (the HX750 and HX850 are CWT DSG designs, but I can't remember the exact platform for the TX950) and are everything they're hyped to be, pretty much. The HX1000 similarly is starting to show its age, and there are better - or comparable - units for the same, or less money.



StrangleHold said:


> Why are you comparing the two? One thats unknown to most people. Does ok in reviews. But seems to use cheap and quality parts together. Seems to hide how many true watts are on the 12V rail. Do (you) know how many it has?
> 
> The Antec for a rated 650W power supply puts out 54 amps. on the 12V. Not bad.
> 
> If you though you needed a 850W supply why are you considering the Antec to start with! But who knows the NorthQ might not have but 650W on the 12V rail anyway.
> 
> If you want a quality supply get a Antec/Corsair/PC P&C/Silverstone and a few others. If you like the idea of getting a 850w unknown for cheap based on a few reviews, go for it.



Well, if you bothered to read the JonnyGuru review, you'll know that the NorthQ has at least 60A/720W available on the 12V rail, and seemed to stand up to this load level, while maintaining great performance with ease...

Also, it's worth mentioning that some Silverstone units aren't amazing... there was one to grace JonnyGuru's tests not so long ago that performed less than admirably. I believe it actually failed his tests.

Anyway, like I said, I'm not a power supply noob, I'd wager that I know as much - if not more - than any of the people in the thread...

No power supply that survives JonnyGuru's tests is bad. At all. There have even been some "good" power supplies that have failed his tests.

I'm still not sure what I'll go for, but I've still got a while to decide.

Thanks for all the input so far.


----------



## Okedokey

define 'showing its age'.  The channelwell is very unlikely to meet its match any time soon with 60A or so, and if it does, its under warranty.



meticadpa said:


> ...Anyway, like I said, I'm not a power supply noob, I'd wager that I know as much - if not more - than any of the people in the thread...



also what qualifications do you hold?  bachelor or electronic/electrical engineering?  20 years experience maybe?


----------



## StrangleHold

meticadpa said:


> Well, if you bothered to read the JonnyGuru review, you'll know that the NorthQ has at least 60A/720W available on the 12V rail, and seemed to stand up to this load level, while maintaining great performance with ease...
> 
> Also, it's worth mentioning that some Silverstone units aren't amazing... there was one to grace JonnyGuru's tests not so long ago that performed less than admirably. I believe it actually failed his tests.
> 
> Anyway, like I said, I'm not a power supply noob, I'd wager that I know as much - if not more - than any of the people in the thread...
> 
> No power supply that survives JonnyGuru's tests is bad. At all. There have even been some "good" power supplies that have failed his tests.
> 
> I'm still not sure what I'll go for, but I've still got a while to decide.
> 
> Thanks for all the input so far.


 
Well 720W with 60 amps. guess that puts it in a average quality 750W power supply range. So whats your point?

When did I say any model of any brand I listed was amazing? (your words)

Dont know how much you know, or do I care how much you know. Was that statement of (look at me)?

You dont need to inform me of JonnyGuru test.


----------



## bomberboysk

StrangleHold said:


> Well 720W with 60 amps. guess that puts it in a average quality 750W power supply range. So whats your point?
> 
> When did I say any model of any brand I listed was amazing? (your words)
> 
> Dont know how much you know, or do I care how much you know. Was that statement of (look at me)?
> 
> *You dont need to inform me of JonnyGuru test.*



JonnyGuru is a good place to start, but you need to remember that everyone has the chance of getting a bad unit, and unless he were to RMA the unit if it demonstrated bad tendencies before taking it apart there is no way to tell for certain whether it was just a bad unit or the entire line as a whole.

Second, if something is using any cheap components, why risk an entire system to it? As stranglehold mentioned, 60A is about what a 750W unit should be supplying(see corsair, pcp&c, ocz Z series).

Not to mention, the seasonic S12-II design is still one of the better power supplies that you can purchase in its price range.


----------



## ganzey

bigfellla said:


> also what qualifications do you hold?  bachelor or electronic/electrical engineering?  20 years experience maybe?



pwned


----------



## Bodaggit23

meticadpa said:


> Anyway, like I said, I'm not a power supply noob, I'd wager that I know as much - if not more - than any of the people in the thread...



What are you after here?

If you know as much or more than anyone here, why would you need to ask?

Is this some sort of "test"?


----------



## ganzey

Bodaggit23 said:


> What are you after here?
> 
> If you know as much or more than anyone here, why would you need to ask?
> 
> Is this some sort of "test"?



obviously you dont understand (i dont either)why he posted it in the first place. i mean, after all he is smarter than all of us


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

ganzey said:


> obviously you dont understand (i dont either)why he posted it in the first place. i mean, after all he is smarter than all of us



The genius of this thread is overwhelming. I'm leaving.


----------



## StrangleHold

Well I know the dude wasnt just sitting around looking for a supply, found these two and was really in a huzzy about which one to buy. Thinking I know, start a thread to see what everybody thinks. But at the same time tell people hes not a noob and knows as much as anybody, get real!

More like, I think I'll pick a good quality 650W and a hope that nobody has heard of 50/50 850W brand thats really about a 700/720W on the 12V rail. And since there is only a few reviews and just argue every point someomes says and keeps repeating (I'd wager that I know as much - if not more - than any of the people in the thread)

If you needed a 850W you would not even be looking at the 650W. If the Antec 650 meets your needs why would you want a lower quality 850 just because its cheap.

Can you eat mashed potatoes better with a spoon or fork?


----------



## Bodaggit23

StrangleHold said:


> Can you eat mashed potatoes better with a spoon or fork?



Well, I know as well as anyone, and maybe more than some, that a "Spork" works best for mashed potatoes, unless you use instant, and the phosphoric contemporary intent is greater or less than a metric ton, therefore I would choose not to eat the crap.


----------



## StrangleHold

You gotta add creaming and lumpy to the equation too. I prefer if the fork stands up method.

I'd wager that I know as much - if not more - than any of the people in the thread!


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

StrangleHold said:


> You gotta add creaming and lumpy to the equation too. I prefer if the fork stands up method.
> 
> I'd wager that I know as much - if not more - than any of the people in the thread!



Lmao ^


----------



## Buzz1927

Stoic Sentinel said:


> Lmao ^


Is that your stock post now, I've seen it a few times. It adds nothing, pisses me off, and eats bandwidth. Give it a rest


----------



## TFT

@meticadpa

Gee man, myself and probably quite a few others were prepared to give you the benefit of the doubt after the first foray, but WTF gives with this thread ?

I can see no good reason why you would post this question when you blatantly tell everyone how much more you know on the subject than anyone else here. Unless to cause more animosity between members.

We don't need this crap, we aren't all "fountains of knowledge", nor do we profess to be. But what we are, are decent folk with good all round knowledge willing to help out anyone with a valid question.

You sir are going down in my estimation, I am not doubting your ability or knowledge just the way you are applying it.

If you are indeed here to stay then wind your neck in a little and "join the community" rather than alienate yourself from it.


----------



## mep916

meticadpa said:


> I'm not a noob when it comes to power supplies.





meticadpa said:


> Anyway, like I said, I'm not a power supply noob, I'd wager that I know as much - if not more - than any of the people in the thread...



For those of us that have read your posts, at this point, I think we'd all agree that you're knowledgeable in the PSU department. You don't really have anything to prove. To claim, or wager, that you may be more knowledgeable than the others in this thread is a bit unfair and perhaps a bit arrogant. You haven't been a member here long enough to make such a judgment, in my opinion. Stranglehold, for example, is pretty much considered an OG around here, and he's been using computers for as long as you've been alive. lol. At 15, and this not a personal attack on your age, I doubt your hands on experience matches his, not by a long shot.

Anyway, I'm not trying to "fuel the fire" or further any hostilities, it's just an honest observation. If you guys continue to battle it out, please mop the blood off the floor when you leave. lol. 

Eventually, I hope we can all see each other on equal footing and become one happy family. Too much tension around here lately... 



Buzz1927 said:


> Is that your stock post now, I've seen it a few times. It adds nothing, pisses me off, and eats bandwidth. Give it a rest



LOL welcome back Buzz. I see you're back to your old grumpy ways. Go take a nap.


----------



## zeke1312

Not to burst any bubbles here but a few statements concerning power supplies are at best questionable. My credits? I've worked in the mainframe computer maintenance field for 35 years. "Ripples", "Old vs new", etc. Ever 'scoped a rail to observe power output? If you know what an oscilloscope is and have used one I'll listen to you.


----------



## bomberboysk

zeke1312 said:


> Not to burst any bubbles here but a few statements concerning power supplies are at best questionable. My credits? I've worked in the mainframe computer maintenance field for 35 years. "Ripples", "Old vs new", etc. Ever 'scoped a rail to observe power output?* If you know what an oscilloscope is and have used one I'll listen to you*.



I have two 'scopes myself, an old one i made from a tube tv just to play with as well as a 100mhz Instek one....


----------



## StrangleHold

Bodaggit23 said:


> Could you elaborate on that briefly? I read about a "ripple" in another thread, but I don't know what that means, or how it could affect the build.


 
Its how much dirty DC output you have from the AC input current.


----------



## bomberboysk

StrangleHold said:


> Its how much dirty DC output you have from the AC input current.



Yeah, a good nautical analogy is the ocean and a harbor, a better harbor will keep large waves to a minimum while a poor harbor will not protect as well. Basically it is next to impossible to have zero ripple from a DC power supply, but better units will keep ripple to a minimum.(However, something like a battery will provide a true DC current).


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Buzz1927 said:


> Is that your stock post now, I've seen it a few times. It adds nothing, pisses me off, and eats bandwidth. Give it a rest



Well gee, you don't have to get so  worked up about it. All you had to do was ask me and I'd stop...


----------



## Bodaggit23

StrangleHold said:


> Its how much dirty DC output you have from the AC input current.





bomberboysk said:


> better units will keep ripple to a minimum.



So how's my unit? 

What do you look for in the specs when buying a new psu?


----------



## StrangleHold

Bodaggit23 said:


> So how's my unit?
> 
> What do you look for in the specs when buying a new psu?


 
The TX850 is made by Channel Well and its well within specification but not one of the best, but I didnt mean that in a bad way. Its a good quality power supply.

Look at the difference between it and the PC P&C 910.

Corsair
http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=690&type=expert&pid=6

PC P&C
http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=790&type=expert&pid=6


----------



## bomberboysk

StrangleHold said:


> The TX850 is made by Channel Well and its well within specification but not one of the best, but I didnt mean that in a bad way. Its a good quality power supply.
> 
> Look at the difference between it and the PC P&C 910.
> 
> Corsair
> http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=690&type=expert&pid=6
> 
> PC P&C
> http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=790&type=expert&pid=6


Another thing to remember is the TX850 is based on the CWT PSH series, which has an upper design maximum of 850W output(and actually falls slightly below 80% effeciency at/near its maximum load).
The TX850 is still an excellent unit, better than most other units available but still not the best you can get.(Corsair should have done a bit more tweaking to the design, for instance the zalman unit i have is based off the FSP epsilon design, which is a good design but had poor ripple, zalman modified some of the capacitors and such used in it and ripple is the lowest ive seen next to a pcp&c turbocool).


----------



## Okedokey

I guess, though, 9.5 out of 10 is about as good as anyone could ask for $120.

Also, neither of those systems in question will get anywhere near that load.


----------

